# 네가 내 간장  스리살살 다  녹인다



## panview

How do you say this in English from lyrics doranji?
네가 내 간장  스리살살 다  녹인다.
I would also like to get explanation word by word.I cannot find the word  스리살살 in dictionary


----------



## esue

panview said:


> How do you say this in English from lyrics doranji?
> 네가 내 간장  스리살살 다  녹인다.
> I would also like to get explanation word by word.I cannot find the word  스리살살 in dictionary



I'm completely captivated by you (and feel helpless)

네가 녹인다. you are melting
내 간장 다 all my liver
살살 an adverb describing the way something is melting away 
스리 -- this word doesn't seem to appear in any dictionary but I can "feel" what it means though hard to explain
          I think it can be roughly translated into : very gently, secretly and slightly altogether
"스리" is seldom used and it cannot be used alone. I think it adds certain atmosphere to an adverb. "스리살살" and "스리살짝 (or 스리슬쩍)" are the only words I've ever heard being used. 
간(장)을 녹이다 means to fascinate/charm somebody.

Please somebody correct me if I'm "feeling" wrong.


----------



## panview

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------

